# Ogasawara Islands, Japan's latest UNESCO World Heritage site



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

Located midway between Tokyo and the US Marianas Islands










Paradise beach...most deserted part of Tokyo! by ippei + janine, on Flickr


Sunny paradise by ippei + janine, on Flickr


Obscenely gorgeous spot, Ogasawara Islands, Japan by ippei + janine, on Flickr


P1030185 by lua_branca, on Flickr


P1030203 by lua_branca, on Flickr


二見湾@父島_IMG_0130_T by DREAMTIME PRO, on Flickr


Untitled by LuxTonnerre, on Flickr


bus stop #03 by JUN / LDK, on Flickr


oogamiyama shrine on top of the mountain by JUN / LDK, on Flickr


pixelated typo by JUN / LDK, on Flickr


You! I'm gonna eat you! by ippei + janine, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

beautiful islands with lovely sandy beaches.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice. :cheers:

Is it a huge tourist destination for Japanese? It looks comparable with Hawaii.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

diablo234 said:


> Nice. :cheers:
> 
> Is it a huge tourist destination for Japanese? It looks comparable with Hawaii.


its a tourist destination for sure, but wouldn't say its huge because its only accessible by ferry.


----------

